# Homeowner dies.



## xander9727 (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.cincinnati.com/text/local/2004/09/07/loc_loc1yps.html


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

Sad!
You know he probably did this 1000 times and 1001 got him 
Later
John


----------

